# BMWNA: Do you have paint chips (hood, bumper) from driving? If so please READ THIS!



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Technic said:


> C-L-E-A-R-B-R-A is the solution to your problem, not BMWNA. They have more important issues to solve, like 3 Series window regulators, window trim, HK rattles, rough idling, M3 engine lubrication and Z4 sales tanking... :eeps:


Let me guess what's coming next:

"BMWNA: Do you have tire wear from driving? If so, please READ THIS!

Do you have premature tire wear from driving? I washed my car the other day and realized that my tires were nearly worn out! And, I only have 20,000 miles on my car! When I drove my Honda Accord, the tires lasted well past 60,000 miles. I expect better of a BMW!! "

I can't believe that people get so worked up over stuff like this and really think this is something within BMW's power, let alone something that BMW is responsible fore.

Call your mayor, governor and congressman and complain about having crappy roads, don't call BMWNA.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Let me guess what's coming next:
> 
> "BMWNA: Do you have tire wear from driving? If so, please READ THIS!
> 
> ...


Hey, don't forget that a suit was filed against Honda and Yokohama about tire wear on the NSX. I believe it was settled out-of-court, as it looked like the plaintiffs had a good chance of winning. And I believe there is one in process right now against Nissan and Bridgestone for the 350Z.

This crap is so phuktup. :thumbdwn: It's a poor reflection on the litigious attitude of Americans.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> If the tire or brake wear were beyond what is considered normal, what exactly would be the problem with complaining to BMW should use different brakes/tires in the future?
> 
> And why are people talking about lawsuits? He specifically said, "I don't know if anything will be done by BMWNA but let's make them AWARE of this problem." Suggesting that BMW could/should improve some aspect of the car does not have anything to do with lawsuits or suggest that you should go drive another brand of car.
> 
> And for the record, I have no idea if BMW paint chips easier than most, and I'm not saying I agree with the original poster. Just that I disagree with most of the folks who jumped on him for things he didn't even say.


That was sarcasm.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Let me guess what's coming next:
> 
> "BMWNA: Do you have tire wear from driving? If so, please READ THIS!
> 
> Do you have premature tire wear from driving? I washed my car the other day and realized that my tires were nearly worn out! And, I only have 20,000 miles on my car! When I drove my Honda Accord, the tires lasted well past 60,000 miles. I expect better of a BMW!! "


This is very funny - especially from this side of the pond


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> This is very funny - especially from this side of the pond


I just had new brakes put on the 325 at 20,000 miles. Luckily, BMW picked up the tab this time. However, if this car is going to need brakes every 20,000 miles, I'm going to have a big problem. Maybe I should call Dateline and Consumer Reports and have them do an investigation into the way BMW is treating it's clients. :eeps:

I demand a call from BMWNA, and I want them to give me a free maintenance upgrade because my car eats brakes too quickly and it is simply not acceptable!!

(in case anyone didn't notice, this post is a joke... I have no problem with the fact that the car needed brakes at 20,000 miles)


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Technic said:


> C-L-E-A-R-B-R-A is the solution to your problem, not BMWNA. They have more important issues to solve, like 3 Series window regulators, window trim, HK rattles, rough idling, M3 engine lubrication and Z4 sales tanking... :eeps:


They don't appear to be working very hard on those issues either...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I just had new brakes put on the 325 at 20,000 miles. Luckily, BMW picked up the tab this time. However, if this car is going to need brakes every 20,000 miles, I'm going to have a big problem. Maybe I should call Dateline and Consumer Reports and have them do an investigation into the way BMW is treating it's clients. :eeps:
> 
> I demand a call from BMWNA, and I want them to give me a free maintenance upgrade because my car eats brakes too quickly and it is simply not acceptable!!
> 
> (in case anyone didn't notice, this post is a joke... I have no problem with the fact that the car needed brakes at 20,000 miles)


hmm.. this reminds me of all the G35 owners griping about the brembos on the cars so equipped lasting like 12K miles.... :loco:

omg.. if people start complaining about this for real... they're going to turn the Ultimate Driving Machine into the Ultimate Dumbed-down Machine...

but you know the media would just love to jump on something like this...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ff said:


> They don't appear to be working very hard on those issues either...


... you are, unfortunately, right. :tsk:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Yea I do. Except with TiAg only I know they are there.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> :banghead: The irony there is that people don't understand there is a performance / durability tradeoff with brakes (and with tires in the SARAFIL's example).
> 
> Please explain the durability / performance tradeoff of soft paint.


I thought it has something to do with durability vs environmental friendliness of the paint? :dunno:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Is this true? Maybe.


 I believe so. Automotive paints used to be lead-based, which made them a lot more durable, but also far more environmentally unfriendly--especially to humans. Not sure what year the industry made the changeover to water-based paints, but it's clear that some of these modern paints are better than others. Personally, I think the BMW paint is probably middle of the pack--not great, but not terrible either. You wanna see terrible? Hang out on a G35 board sometime. Those guys really have what I would call a serious situation on their hands--I've also seen the problem in person with many G35 cars...makes the paint used on Subaru WRXs look like bullet-proof magic paint.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Our Alpine White paint is relatively soft, so stones dent the paint as opposed to chipping. Our Honda with hard paint and 10K miles has more paint chips than our 60K mile BMW. I suppose some of it has to do with the styling of the hood. Explorers are much higher, and much of the front end isn't even painted.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Chips*

Three choices to handle chip haven:
1. 3M Scotchcal, clear bra.
2. Conventional Bra.
3. Refinish or/and repair. Several great repair threads on this website.
BMWNA is not one of the choices, I thinks they do a great job painting our vehicles. 
I applied 3M Scotchcal and never looked back. Been in place for approximately 2 years and my bumper and hood look like new, thus far. Great return on investment.
The very soft BMW windshields are another issue.


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone even considered the shape of the front end affecting the severity of paint chips? If my car had a clear bra, I wouldn't have a vast majority of the chips I do have. Much of the affected area is below the line where the clear bra would be. I was at the dealer they other day and they had a 6 series in the showroom with a clear bra installed. The film went halfway up the hood.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Kaz said:


> All legally applied car paints in the first world are now water-based.


Uh, I think that should read "Most car paints..."

I'm pretty good friends with a painter at BMW and Glasurit still makes a few solvent-based paints.

http://www.glasurit.com/Products/PassengerCars/55Line.html


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Don't tailgate. You are most likely the cause of the excessive chipping by driving into the vortex of road crap from the vehicle directly in front of you. Back off a bit -- you'll still get there.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

cantona7 said:


> I believe so. Automotive paints used to be lead-based, which made them a lot more durable, but also far more environmentally unfriendly--especially to humans. Not sure what year the industry made the changeover to water-based paints, but it's clear that some of these modern paints are better than others.


Actually, automotive paint hasn't had lead for years; it's the organic solvent that is the carrier for the paint that is the concern. BMW went to water-based before they had to, and have been improving the mix. The paint on one friend's '96 Z3 is noticeably more chip-prone than the paint on another friend's '01 M roadster, which I would call on par with my Miata's paint.

I still come down firmly on the side of kwityerbitchin.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMW COLOR coats are water based, not the clear coat. This according to the BMW film on making Z3s at the Zentrum. 

Very few auto paints had lead, but they did have other materials that caused trouble. Ever wonder why yellow cars disappeared from the late 70s until the mid 90s? Hexavalent Chromium is the reason. Very nasty stuff, but makes the wonderful BRIGHT yellow color, that is just coming back available in recent years. Same with oranges, but with molybdinum.

But a manufacturer has to balance many factors in their paint. Chip resistance is one, fading is another, crack and peel resistance, etc. Various companies prefer different balances.

But both out E46 M3 and M Roadster have a clear bra. The LTW isn't driven enough to worry about it.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

My M3's full of paint chips... who cares? Just drive it.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Let me guess what's coming next:
> 
> "BMWNA: Do you have tire wear from driving? If so, please READ THIS!
> 
> ...


I guess I never figured paint to be a "wear and tear" item like tires/breaks. So, after how many miles should you replace the paint? 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, I do have chips on the hood. Yes, of course, they are from driving (what else could it be ?).
> 
> But let me tell you this. This is NOT a PROBLEM. This is how the paint is. It is well known (well, at least in the BMW community) that the OEM paint is soft.


Not always. Some years BMW paint is too _hard_. Take my '93 318i for example when BMW was changing over to water borne paints. Around almost every rock chip I would find a Pfennig/penny sized disc of shattered-away clear coat. The crater-scape up front after 70 000 km driving was not at all pretty. Luckily, I sold the car to someone who looked at the hood in the rain. I don't feel bad about the sale because I gave the buyer a good price.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

johnf said:


> Not always. Some years BMW paint is too _hard_. Take my '93 318i for example when BMW was changing over to water borne paints. Around almost every rock chip I would find a Pfennig/penny sized disc of shattered-away clear coat. The crater-scape up front after 70 000 km driving was not at all pretty. Luckily, I sold the car to someone who looked at the hood in the rain. I don't feel bad about the sale because I gave the buyer a good price.


John, it is true that the paint on the older models were harder than the ones we have now on our cars. Even Individual paint, which costs extra than the 'standard' metallic colors, is not different, it is soft.

I've owned a Ford Focus for two years. I've never had any rock chips. Now I have two BMWs, both have many tiny craters on the hood and on the front spoiler.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, I do have chips on the hood. Yes, of course, they are from driving (what else could it be ?).
> 
> But let me tell you this. This is NOT a PROBLEM. This is how the paint is. It is well known (well, at least in the BMW community) that the OEM paint is soft.
> 
> .


Like it or not Alex is correct 

Let me also add my wifes 18 month old Lexus is chipping more than her old one did...yes it is driven the same as the last one was.......I'm becomming pretty good at fixing chips


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

gr8330 said:


> Like it or not Alex is correct
> 
> Let me also add my wifes 18 month old Lexus is chipping more than her old one did...yes it is driven the same as the last one was.......I'm becomming pretty good at fixing chips


If repair is your option, try The Detailing Department discussion: "Method for Fixing Deep Scratches and Rock Chips," posted by Ripsnort and narrated by the best detailers on the Planet. :thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> John, it is true that the paint on the older models were harder than the ones we have now on our cars. Even Individual paint, which costs extra than the 'standard' metallic colors, is not different, it is soft.


I really should have taken a picture of that hood with the discs of missing clear coat around the rock chips. I had never seen anything like it before, or since.

Regardings Mercedes's new paint, it really might work. They are embedding ceramic particles in a flexible matrix to solve the age old problem of crack propagation(*). Ceramic, as my father likes to say, is just man-made rock. In theory, the new paint should present a rocky barrier against the rocks. I hope it works!(*) Ceramics and glass are exceptionally strong until a crack forms. Then their strength becomes their weakness by concentrating stress at the crack and propagating it. If you ever have to kick out a window but can't - scratch or chip it!​


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Let me guess what's coming next:
> 
> "BMWNA: Do you have tire wear from driving? If so, please READ THIS!
> 
> ...


In all fairness, Sarafil, would your dealer not lower the value of a trade in if the front of it was loaded with rock chips?

Yes, BMW may have quite a few issues to deal with, but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect them to harden their "soft" paint.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> In all fairness, Sarafil, would your dealer not lower the value of a trade in if the front of it was loaded with rock chips?
> 
> Yes, BMW may have quite a few issues to deal with, but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect them to harden their "soft" paint.


I think we just caught SARAFIL on a bad day. He's not normally that biting...although I think I've noticed the sarcasm being racheted up in his posts lately.

But to your point, alpine, a certain amount of rock chips are expected from any trade, and a certain amount of them are preferable over one with none--a sure sign that the hood has been painted, which leads to a whole number of tough questions.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

philippek said:


> I think we just caught SARAFIL on a bad day. He's not normally that biting...although I think I've noticed the sarcasm being racheted up in his posts lately.


Sorry if I came across as "rough" or overly sarcastic to anyone. I've just noticed an increasing number of complaint posts lately, and I though this one was another one of those when I first opened it up. Maybe I overreacted. :dunno:

To the question of whether or not pain is a wearable item like tires: To a certain degree, maybe it is. Paint will not last forever. Now while it won't wear out in a year or two, I do think it is "normal" and within spec for the paint to wear or show its age if it is being hit with stones, rocks and other debris day after day. Just like your tires will wear out sooner if you are more aggressive, your paint will show its age sooner if you drive alot or have crappy roads that you drive on frequently. It's just the way it is. We have a Titanium Silver 325i that just turned 2, and it's front end looks like new, save for a couple of small chips. It doesn't see much highway driving. My 318ti is near 100,000 miles, and it has seen alot of highway driving. The front end on it looks like ****. Am I upset? Not really... given the debris that is thrown at it daily, I wouldn't expect the paint to hold up better.


----------



## Crashed (Mar 15, 2006)

On a sort of related topic, what can I do about a chip in the windscreen from a rock. I have rain sensing wipers, so I assume a change in windscreen could be costly.

Crashed


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Crashed said:


> On a sort of related topic, what can I do about a chip in the windscreen from a rock. I have rain sensing wipers, so I assume a change in windscreen could be costly.
> 
> Crashed


A soon as I get a small chip I fill it with super glue to prevent any cracks. That has always worked for me. :thumbup:

For those people living outside of Texas they may also want to check their insurance policy. When I used to live in Florida the law there required $0 dollar deductible on windshield replacements.


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Boy you guys sure scared Jaisonline away.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I will say that the paint BMW uses to replace a damaged front clip at the VPC is worse than what comes from the factory. I had a 330i with only a couple thousand miles on it (the bumper had less than a thousand since this was an ED) that I traded in (for a new one with the right stereo ) and the front was pretty hosed up for the mileage.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Just get a clear bra. I had a car that had a lot of chips...on my new car... I got it bra-ed and guess what?!? The bra shows no wear and haven't heard the "clunks" when the rocks hit the hood. Maybe it's a bit of Murphy's law but I don't you would get anywhere with this. Look at how hard it was for GM to do anything about the peeling paint issue.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

My 3M scotchcal clear bra and front end look like new four years later, a very wise investment. For paint and chip repair advise and products go to: 
http://www.langka.com


----------



## Xi_red (Feb 15, 2006)

Kaz said:


> If this is that important to you, buy a Taurus.


12 thousand plus quotes of tripe like this -- no wonder you rule the forum....add ME to the list of owners...05 who noticed chips in the paint!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

kurichan said:


> The problem being that debris flying at very high velocity damages paint? :tsk:
> 
> You want to see chips: the front of my WRX looks like the surface of the moon.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I have 4500 miles and a few small chips in the hood. They're not very deep and the hood is aluminum so rust isn't an issue. I don't like the seam in the clear bra. I figure I'll have to touch up the paint a few times a year and maybe get front end re-sprayed eventually. I try and leave a nice gap between my front end and the car in front of me. I really don't see how this is BMW NA's problem. If the paint is flaking off on the other hand....


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

This is funny. When this thread first surfaced in '04 and my car was new I didn't even think about paint chips, and thought I would never have to. My car is a weekend cruiser, not a daily driver. I have less than 7.5K miles after more than two years. And those are Pampered miles with a capital P! I've never driven in the rain. I never drive on the freeway, with the exception of longer roadtrips and only with a colgan bra mounted on the front. Without the bra, I rarely exceed the speed limit. I avoid roads with loose gravel or road work (literally, I've made many u-turns because of this). I never directly follow trucks, no matter what the distance or road condition.

I've only needed to wash my car 4 times. It is always freshly dusted, heavily zaino'ed and under a cover when not moving.

So, all this being explained as a preface... there is this fact: I have rock chips on my hood! Granted, not a lot (actually three to be exact) and they're not big but with the way I pamper my car I shouldn't have any. And I have no idea how or when I got them. The worst offender is right next to my roundel on the hood, under protection of the bra so it had to have come from a surface street at low speeds. I just can't figure it out. If I drove this car like my daily beater it would look like it's been sandblasted, I'm sure.

:dunno: 

--J.


----------



## Hoppy6698 (Mar 15, 2006)

Alex Baumann said:


> No paint in the world can survive the impact of a rock in a car which is travelling 30mph or faster.


30mph? Probably not. Now, take that, multiply by 4 = my weekend driving in Germany. In excess of 120 mph a rock hitting your car will definately make a mark! That being said, I have very few chips, and a few caused by me 

I owned a Honda with a paint job that cracked (metallic) when a bird's poop sat on it overnight! Honda/Acura paints are horribly soft and the manufacturer acknowledges. My Ford Explorer? It had chips too, even tho the hood is easily 2 feet higher than the BMW.

Advice - Stay off of people's tails, avoid getting behind trucks of ANY sort (or give them wide berth), and ABSOLUTELY do NOT follow behind dump trucks! Rigs can be bad, but you never know what will fly out of the back of a dump truck!

After doing that, and pampering my BMW, the chips are small and hardly noticable. None are on the hood, all are lower body damage - typical road spray.


----------



## niktee (Apr 12, 2005)

*Paint chips*

Germany, more than just about any other country has radical environmentalism running rampant(the European Union in general). It seems to me that BMW is more concerned about not offending these people, and that is why the paint is softer and less durable. If you notice, BMW, in all of their tech. information, proudly proclaims their environmentally friendly paint process and powder clear coat application..with usually no mention of benefit to the car customer. Please the enviro crowd, damn the consumer. Full speed ahead!


----------



## ULTDRIV (Jul 26, 2006)

*Chip's in Paint and Clear Bra*

I have less the 1500 miles on my 330xi and have 2 huge chips on the center of my hood while going 30mph stuck in traffic....and got a nice big chip in the passenger door when my kid opened up the passenger door onto the support post in the garage (no dent...barely tapped...but paint...gone!)...oh yeah BMW paint blows in comparison to other cars I've owned...:thumbdwn:

I had the Clear bra put on when I purchsed...can't see it unless you are really close. It does well to protect the lower front end, where I was used to getting small chips from high speed driving...but anything left uncovered is fair game, like 90% of the hood...

I wouldn't recommend the clearbra based on the fact the rest of the uncovered paint blows...when/if you decide to get the chips repainted professionally you'll have to redo the bra anyway...so why bother...


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, I do have chips on the hood. Yes, of course, they are from driving (what else could it be ?).
> 
> But let me tell you this. This is NOT a PROBLEM. This is how the paint is. It is well known (well, at least in the BMW community) that the OEM paint is soft.
> 
> ...


There is a paint available that is used on big tractor trailer trucks that is like an epoxy. It's suppose to be very durable, as well as very expensive.

Of course I wish something could be done about gravel trucks and earth moving equipment trailers. They never clean them off, and I've had stones thrown off them and hitting me. I've had them crack my windshield, and another denting my hood. They are always speeding , as well as driving in the passing lanes. Of course I try not driving behind them, but you can't always avoid them, especially when they are speeding, or on back roads. The same goes w/tractor trailers, which act line vacuum cleaners that suck up the dirt and stones and shoot them out.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

My car's front end is so pitted, chipped and scratched, it makes me sad. Then again, I do quite a bit of freeway driving so I'm not surprised. I probably should have installed a clear bra when I first bought the car.

Oh well. All the more reason to upgrade to an M-Tech bumper in the future, right?  And repaint the hood and fenders. And replace the plastic headlight covers. And grill. And repaint the mirrors...

Dah, forget it.  

- Michael


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

The problem with modern 2k water based paints is not the paint (colour)you see it's the CC (Clear Coat )! See in water born paint system water is used to reduce the paint,inseted of solvent based orgainc thinners,it (water) reducec the VOC (Volotile Organic Compounds) imisions,europe as a whole is very VOC sensitive part of the wold,i know for a fact that german auto refinsher Spies Hecker call there water born system Permahyd,while I have no idea who the OEM paint suplyer is,any know who bmw OEM paint suplyer is?


----------



## ASenna (Apr 17, 2005)

doeboy said:


> but you know the media would just love to jump on something like this...


:dunno: Media? What media? :dunno:


----------



## Premier (Aug 24, 2006)

Many of our luxury vehicle owners who were very particular about their vehicles had their vehicles front end resprayed every yr or two. However, as soon as they picked up their vheicle from the body shop, they began taking on paint chips immediately from highway driving. This essentially began degrading the newly paitned surface within weeks or months of the repaint. Although paint protection film (aka "clear bra") is not indestructible, it has been improved over the yrs to give more impact resistance that would normally damage the base coat. With the clear bra, be sure to find an experienced and skilled installer for the job. All too often, we would find poorly installed film with some deep razor marks underneath.


----------



## laidback (Jul 8, 2006)

Premier said:


> Many of our luxury vehicle owners who were very particular about their vehicles had their vehicles front end resprayed every yr or two. However, as soon as they picked up their vheicle from the body shop, they began taking on paint chips immediately from highway driving. This essentially began degrading the newly paitned surface within weeks or months of the repaint. Although paint protection film (aka "clear bra") is not indestructible, it has been improved over the yrs to give more impact resistance that would normally damage the base coat. With the clear bra, be sure to find an experienced and skilled installer for the job. All too often, we would find poorly installed film with some deep razor marks underneath.


These guys does top notch jobs (if you want it done right Premier is the only way to go)...the clear bra saved my bumper a couple of times already...Thanks again Sam:thumbup:


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

What do you guys do about your rear fenders/quarter panels? It seems that the left and right sides behind my rear wheel are the areas that really get it.... whenever I zaino, they have something like 3x the pitting/clay needed than the hood and bumper.


----------



## Hogie (Dec 5, 2006)

*Laws of Motion*

I know i'm applying too much brain pressure on this one but...

I have a couple small chips on my X5 about the size of a pin head. I'm sure from the rocks. Of course I'd rather have them there, at 900 miles on our new X5 I took a rock right at the center of the windshield at the biginning of our 600 mile drive and our beutifully clean and "new" BMW. We spent the next 550 miles guessing how long the crack would go. LOL. We had a windshield ( right from BMW) waiting on us the next morning at Pfaff Glass. It was painful to see the windshield replaced, but what a great job they did. ( Yes, I paid for it through my insurance premiums. Any way the rocks...

Before an object can reverse direction it must come to a complete stop! Remeber this it is important.

You did not complain about whip lash so I'm assuming you didn't fell a thing when that rock or large bug hit your car.

So what happened? Lets thanks about the motion law. The rock didn't stop... you didn't stop... so I believe what happened is that something else in the universe took the brunt for you. In this case I would say your paint, maybe a litttle rock or some bug guts. The exact amount that your paint HELP you is equal to the size to the size of the missing paint. Not all though I'm sure the rock lost a little dust too.

This goes back to Rock, Paper, Sissors ( I play with my daughter all the time.)

You have an issue no doubt and I'm sure it is not pretty to look at. On your next drive really pay attention to what kind of vehicles are usually in front of you. I mean if trucks are abudant or SUV's with off-road ties are everywhere we can start to build a case here. I think we can all assume that the rocks don't jump up as you approach them. Think about the size rocks in your area and the bounce factors. Maybe you have just the right size tht bounce about 2 feet.

Bottom line - change some mechanics of how you drive, faster slower , closer or farther, right lane left lane and see if you can determine a pattern that helps the rocks miss you.

As for the one that hit the windshield I saw it coming but refused to make a spit section decision at 70mph to avoid it.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

IMHO unless it is an ultra-rare show car, your cars are nothing more than tools.
Yes, modern paints due to environmentalism are not what they used to be.

My 2007 530i6 with 11K on the clock has some nice chips in the paint due to autobahn running during Euro-Delivery and two long trips (2000 & 2500 mi roundtrip). It is what it is, drive in good health.

I lease so will be turning this in for a 2009 5er in a little over two years.
IMHO you are stressing too much, it is only transportation - enjoy it for what it is and do not sweat the small stuff.

Otherwise just wash, polish, & wax every other day, do not drive it, and have a perfect garage queen.

:dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mullman said:


> IMHO unless it is an ultra-rare show car, your cars are nothing more than tools.
> Yes, modern paints due to environmentalism are not what they used to be.
> 
> My 2007 530i6 with 11K on the clock has some nice chips in the paint due to autobahn running during Euro-Delivery and two long trips (2000 & 2500 mi roundtrip). It is what it is, drive in good health.
> ...


I hate chips, and clearbra takes care of that problem for me.

If I keep my cars longer than 3 years, I would probably get it replaced every three to four years, since after that amount of time, it is pretty worn by rocks and debris.

All I know is with lots of track days, 185mph action, the Turbo that I had with clearbra on only had 1 0.5mm chip on the entire front of the car after three years.

So, given that, people who chose to not get clearbra but just complain really are just well, complaining for complaining's sake, no?


----------



## GGHUBBY (Jan 11, 2007)

I just bought a 2003 530i with black sapphire paint and at 64,000 miles, the hood is covered with small paint chips. There are also 2 chips on the drivers side. 
I own a 1986 535i with original Delphin Grey metallic paint. The car has over 300,000 miles of freeway driving with a small number of paint chips on it. I would say the 20 year old paint is much better than the 3 year old paint. It seems to me that the new paint must have some issue causing it to chip so easily. I got a good deal on the car, so the paint chips weren't too upsetting, but after reading this post, I'm thinking maybe the paint is not as good as it should be.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

GGHUBBY said:


> I just bought a 2003 530i with black sapphire paint and at 64,000 miles, the hood is covered with small paint chips. There are also 2 chips on the drivers side.
> I own a 1986 535i with original Delphin Grey metallic paint. The car has over 300,000 miles of freeway driving with a small number of paint chips on it. I would say the 20 year old paint is much better than the 3 year old paint. It seems to me that the new paint must have some issue causing it to chip so easily. I got a good deal on the car, so the paint chips weren't too upsetting, but after reading this post, I'm thinking maybe the paint is not as good as it should be.


It should be common knowledge that manufacturers went to water based paints due to environmental laws. The paint is softer on all cars. You just have to live with it.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

hahahahha 

i was just gonna go outside and check my car for rock chips, but then i realised that i got hit so many times that i've been having a brand new hood and my front bumper repainted almost monthly! lol


----------



## RBull (Jan 6, 2007)

doeboy said:


> *hmm.. this reminds me of all the G35 owners griping about the brembos on the cars so equipped lasting like 12K miles.... :loco:
> *
> omg.. if people start complaining about this for real... they're going to turn the Ultimate Driving Machine into the Ultimate Dumbed-down Machine...
> 
> but you know the media would just love to jump on something like this...


That's really an urban myth. I've not seen or heard of G owners complaining like that over their Brembos. I have them with more miles than that; working great and lots of wear left.

In fact the *Infiniti OE non brembos* had warranties extended to 36k, 36 months due to premature wear. 



> I believe so. Automotive paints used to be lead-based, which made them a lot more durable, but also far more environmentally unfriendly--especially to humans. Not sure what year the industry made the changeover to water-based paints, but it's clear that some of these modern paints are better than others. Personally, I think the BMW paint is probably middle of the pack--not great, but not terrible either. *You wanna see terrible? Hang out on a G35 board sometime. Those guys really have what I would call a serious situation on their hands--I've also seen the problem in person with many G35 cars...makes the paint used on Subaru WRXs look like bullet-proof magic paint.*


It definitely is a very soft paint susceptible to rock chips. I have a clear bra which helps.


----------



## silvergray (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I think this is absolutely a problem. The bottom line is, every *new* car will experience rock chips, to some degree. However, BMW's seem to be plagued with them. We used to have an Audi A6, and after a 4 year lease and 50K or so miles, it probably had 6-10 rock chips. 

My 325 with only 22K miles has like 15. I've seen some a few years older, and its pretty upsetting. I'm sure its due to the paint, but I've never seen any other brand of cars with such severe chipping. 

Hell, our 2000 Explorer has like 2 or 3. So, BMW, you have a problem.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

My 2001 330ci also looked like it was sand blasted. My '94 MX6 looked fine (or at least not as bad). I drove the two cars the same.

It was explained to me that BMW uses a more environmentally friendly paint process/formula then was used on my '94 car and one of the compromises is durability.

Saving the environment > not having rock chips IMHO.

It's just a car; I can live with chips.


----------



## Auphischane (Dec 5, 2007)

My 2004 330 CI looks sandblasted at 24,000 miles, never had this problem before, and I've had cars low to the ground before like a Z3 and some other unmentionables earlier in life

I'm considering a respray and then a protective coating, its the only blemish on the car, but being black, wow does it stick out under the lights

personally, I think 24,000 and a front end this pitted up is a bit ridiculous considering I don't recall driving through any sandstorms, but I don't see BMW ponying up on it, LOL


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

No. One or two paint chips, but not many. 

Buy a bra for your car.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

no car company is going to garrntee that they will fix rock chips. it's apart of driving if you don't like than stop driving. i painted my car 3 weeks ago, stupid caddy with 20's, kick rocks all over my hood, i now have to repaint. sorry but lets see if you hold up if some throw a rock at you.


----------



## Alpha (May 22, 2007)

*Me too*

I have a 2008 535 that is now 1 year old, 20,000 miles and I have roughly twenty chips. I also have an Acura 2001 with 60,000 miles that travels the same road with only one or two chips. I do not think BMW will do anything about it but I know that their paint process could use some improvement It appears to be a bond issue between the primer and the color coat. Only one spot is down to metal and rusty. Should it effect resale / trade, it may affect my desire to purchase another BMW. When I went in for some touch up paint the dealership just handed me a kit. No charge. I have not tried it yet but need to fix the spot that has rusted.


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Clear bra is a must.


----------



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

FAIL. This thread started in 2004 and has been totally inactive for 6 months. Why are you still talking here?


----------



## FSUSneak (Jun 19, 2010)

Bump +1 

Car purchased in June 2010 and the paint is not only chipping (x10), but peeling in an area near the fog light (2" x .5"). Too bad I didn't read this thread before. I need a Clearbra.


----------



## pdoctors (Oct 6, 2010)

*in bed with BMW*

what is the deal with all of the responses that try and defend BMW...the manufacturer has an implied warrant on the whole car...which basically means that each piece of the car should be designed for it's intended purpose..if only BMW's paint chips excessively and not other manufacturers, then BMW is putting out bad paint, just like the rubber windshield seal, the crappy electric window motors, bad radio displays, etc....they should own up!


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

pdoctors said:


> what is the deal with all of the responses that try and defend BMW...*the manufacturer has an implied warrant on the whole car*...which basically means that each piece of the car should be designed for it's intended purpose..if only BMW's paint chips excessively and not other manufacturers, then BMW is putting out bad paint, just like the rubber windshield seal, the crappy electric window motors, bad radio displays, etc....they should own up!


I just drove through a construction zone with gravel being put down. I now have a paint chip. I can't believe BMW did not foresee this event and planned ahead.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

pdoctors said:


> ...the manufacturer has an implied warrant on the whole car...


Uh, oh . . . here we go again with "implied warranties" . . . when talking about a car that has an expressed warranty, 4 years-50,000 miles, bumper-to-bumper, including maintenance . . . there is a big difference between a defect and a car that is just not as rugged as one would like it to be. Paint peeling off the metal body is one thing, but rock chips are quite another. :tsk:

BTW, my 2001 Z3 with 73,000 miles has very few rock chips on the front. I must have gotten one of the non-defective ones.


----------



## pdoctors (Oct 6, 2010)

yes, I have a 2004 X5 with only one rock chip...maybe the newer paint formulation is lousy?


----------



## Pital (Oct 24, 2010)

my aero lip on my e92 is starting to pay a toll from all the interstate driving i do, just picked the car up with 18k miles on it this past summer, its my daily, i leave gaps between me and other vehicles, avoid all obstacles as possible. Worst situation was last week during rain, i was running slow and out of no where whack, got home to some new chips and nasty one near the roundel...i am debating whether its worth putting a bra on a used car or not? The car had several touch ups when i purchased it, but those were done right and not noticeable but up close.


----------

